# Looking for a tube



## erichardson (Apr 8, 2020)

I’m looking for a brass tube that is .62” (ID) any idea where I can find one like this?

thank in advance


----------



## greenacres2 (Apr 8, 2020)

McMaster-Carr has 5/8" in thin or thick wall if .625 would be close enough...
OD              Wall             ID                                                                                                                                            1 ft              3 ft            6 ft

5/8"0.025"0.575"690 psi @ 72° FH581/2 Hard8950K6819.9416.3924.845/8"0.032"0.561"890 psi @ 72° FH581/2 Hard8950K7511.3418.7028.34

They also have a .495" ID.  Good luck
earl


----------



## erichardson (Apr 8, 2020)

@greenacres2 Thank you, these just might work


----------

